# Chinesische Litium Batterien



## Isidor-Liebkind (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
hat einer von Euch diese Batterien schon einmal getestet? 
Würde sie gerne an einem Minn Kota benützen.
Der Preis unschlagbar

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/12V...lgo_pvid=5faac2f2-776f-40e5-a1f7-aed58b4654c1


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

5.5kg für 60Ah ... da passt was nicht. Könnten ~30Ah sein.


----------



## goldfisch12 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.

Es passt in der Beschreibung so einiges nicht zusammen.
Zunächst ist nicht klar, um welche Lithiumtechnik es sich handelt.

Die sichere LiFePo4 Technologie (Lithium Eisenphosphat) ist es jedenfalls nicht, da die max Ladespannung dann 14,4-14,6Volt betragen müsste, hier aber nur 12,6V angegeben sind. Die Kapazität von 60AH ist schlichtweg bei dem angegebenen Gewicht nicht möglich, ebensowenig der Preis einschließlich Ladegerät.

Ansehen und zurückschicken ist nach China praktisch nur mit hohem Zeit- und  Geldeinsatz möglich. Ob Du dann Dein Geld wiedersiehst, steht in den Sternen.
Die Ware muss aufgrund der angegebenen Leistung (>100Watt) auch noch als teuerer Gefahrguttransport durchgeführt werden, was u.U. den Zoll auf den Plan ruft, der das Gerät wegen fehlender CE Kennzeichnung  beschlagnahmen könnte.


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

lithium batterien sind als gefahrgut zu deklarieren , müssen besonders transportiert werden und machen nur scherereihen und aufwand beim zoll, wenn sie nicht richtig deklariert wurden. Finger WEG.


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Auf litium batterien bin ich gestossen wegen diesem neuen Produkt.
https://www.rebel-cell.com/de/shop/ultimate-12v50-paket.html
600 euro sind schon heftig,
Zum Preis, ich denke China wird diesen Preis ermöglichen, ich komme selbst aus dem Handel und kann sagen,das unser Einkauf oftmals 30%-50% vom Verkaufspreis ist.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Ich würde den Akku auch nicht bestellen, insbesondere aus dem Grund, weil ich dann hier in Deutschland keinen Ansprechpartner hätte. Bei Rebelcell Akkus ist das anders. Ich überlege auch zurzeit, einen 12V 50Ah Akku von Rebelcell zu kaufen. Der wiegt übrigens nur 5kg.

Wenn du aus dem Handel kommst und keine größeren Bedenken hast, dann bestell dir doch einen und berichte uns. Vielleicht ist der Akku ja super...


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Das Bedenken galt dem Preis. In Sachen Batterie kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus


----------



## newmie2205 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Ich habe mich in der vergangene Zeit seeehr lange, ausführlich und mit viel Fachliteratur zum Thema Lithium-Batterien beschäftigt.

Ich kann euch sagen, dass 60Ah und 5/6 kg sehr wohl machbar sind. Eben "nur" mit Li-Ion Batterien, Tesla verwendet auch "nur" Li-Ion Batterien.

Rebel-Cell verwendet bei den 50Ah 12V + 24V, ebenso bei der 12V+24V 100Ah Variante, auch "nur" Li-Ion Technik.

Diese Technik ist m.M.n. aber im wahrsten Sinne des Worts brandgefährlich. Warum?

Klar ist - auch in der Rebel Cell - ein BMS verbaut, aber was passiert, wenn dieses Defekt ist? Dann kann man ganz schnell einzelne Zellen innerhalb des Akku-Blocks überladen, was dann passiert, wollt ihr auf einem Boot lieber nicht erfahren, und zu Hause schon 2x nicht... 

Denn Li-Ion Batteries lassen sich auch mit dem handelsüblichen Feuerlöscher nicht besänftigen... Ein 12V Block besteht aus 4 Seriell verschalteten Parallelblöcken. Ein 24V aus 7 seriell verschalteten Parallelblöcken.

Diese Parallelblöcke sind meistens "nur" mit 3-4 Punkten pro einzelner Zeller punktverschweißt, ebenso die seriellen Verbindungen.

Auch hier gibts Gefahr, sollten sich diese Verbindungen lösen...

Heutzutage hat eine 3,65 V Li-Ion Zelle bis 3,5A Kapazität, sprich bei 12V 50Ah sind es um die 60 Zellen (eine Markenzelle wiegt ca 40-60gr), die so ein Akku enthält, seriell 4 x 12-13 einzelne Zellen parallel. Ein BMS schützt die seriellen Blöcke an sich, innerhalb der Parallel-Blöcke gibt es quasi keinen Schutz... Tesla hat diesen Schutz verbaut, da sie jede einzelne Zelle einzeln absichern. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das die Li-Ion-"Boots-Batteriehersteller" auch machen, habe aber noch nicht hineingesehen in den Akku.

Ich bin weg von der Idee mir Rebel-Cell und/oder Li-Ion Technik zuzulegen. 

In naher Zukunft werde ich mir ein LifeYpo4-System aufbauen, diese können chemisch bedingt nicht abfackeln, es sei denn, man hält über 15 Minuten und mehr einen Kurzschluss aufrecht.

Natürlich muss auch hier ein BMS oder Balancer verbaut werden, da man sonst die einzelnen Blöcke schaden kann.

Dies sind etwas schwerer als Li-Ion, aber um ein vielfaches sicherer, wenn man BMS und Co. fachgerecht verwendet.

Noch was zu Li-Ion Technik:
Diese haben eine Ruhspannung von ca 3,65 V, die allermeisten Li-Ion Ladegeräte laden mit 4,2V pro Seriellverbund (Beispiel: 29,4V bei einem 24V-Akku: 29,4V / 7s = 4,2 V).
4,2V ist auf Dauer aber schädlich für die Batterie und wirkt sich auf die Lebensdauer aus, es wird empfohlen, nur mit 4,1 V pro Zelle zu laden (Verdopplund der Lebenserwartung).

Auch Rebel Cell lädt mit 4,2V. Wenn man sich die Datenblätter der Zellhersteller ansieht, kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden über die Lebenserwartung...

Bei LifeYpo4 sieht das ein wenig anders aus ;-)

Zu der verlinkten Batterie:
Max. Ladespannung sind 12,6V, das heisst das 3 Parallelblöcke miteinander seriell verbunden sind 12,6 / 3 = 4,2 V. Rebel Cell verwendet 4 Parallelblöcke, ergo auch mehr nutzbare Leistung entnehmbar...


VG
Andy

P.S.: Alle Information ohne Gewähr


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Dankeschön, mein Favorit ist eigentlich der Torqueedo Motor, weil die Batterie nur 2,5kg wiegt, aber 1700 Euro für einen Motor ist heftig|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:

Also muss ich nach alternativen Ausschau halten..

Konnte in Deutschland etwas finden...

einmal

http://www.akkukaufhaus.de/akkus/bo...ah-55ah-lifepo4-akku-inkl.-45a-pcm-ladegeraet


http://www.akkukaufhaus.de/akkus/fu...ah-40ah-lifepo4-akku-inkl.-40a-pcm-ladegeraet


----------



## newmie2205 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Auf die mögliche Dauerstromentnahme achten, sonst fackelt dir das BMS ab und somit is der Akku am Ar...

Mein ernstgemeinter Tipp an dich: Machs gscheid, oder lass es sein ;-)

Bevor jetzt Meinungen kommen, dass auch Li-Ion (LiPos) "sicher" sind.
Ich will nicht derjenige sein, dessen 1 von 100.000 Akkus in die Luft fliegt ;-)


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Lithium-Technologie verteufeln sollte. Das ist doch nichts Neues und wird in vielen Bereichen seit Jahren erfolgreich eingesetzt. Ich selbst nutze im Modellbau LiPo-Akkus mit bis zu 12 Zellen seit vielen Jahren, ohne dass auch nur einer abgebrannt wäre. Wenn man die Akkus vernünftig behandelt (wozu nicht viel Sachverstand gehört) und mit den richtigen Ladageräten lädt, dann funktionieren die einwandfrei. 

Natürlich sind die Schäden, die bei einem Kurzschluss entstehen können, nicht zu unterschätzen. Aber die Vorteile, die diese Akkus bringen, sind es mir wert, mit dem abstrakten Restrisiko zu leben.


----------



## newmie2205 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich verteufele die LiPo Technik nicht.

Aber bei unseren eMotoren hat man halt andere Stromentnahmen, als ein Laptop, E-Zigarette oder Zahnbürste...

Ich bin ein sicherheitsdenkender Mensch, und will nicht in die Situation kommen "was wäre wenn".

Von daher entscheide ICH mich gegen LiPo. Der Großteil wird das evtl. nicht tun. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Das eine ist das Thema Sicherheit, das andere die utopischen Angaben zur Lebenserwartung... Deshalb geben die Hersteller auch nur 2 Jahre Garantie. 

5 Jahre Garantie wären ein Kundenfangmagnet, dies kann man aber nicht leisten, da die Dinger nach 5 Jahre vielleicht noch 50-80% Kapazität haben, je nach Nutzung. Und nicht 10 Jahre, wie suggeriert wird!


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (1. August 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

An der Stromaufnahme würde ich es auch nicht festmachen.

Ich belaste meine LiPos (natürlich nur die, die das auch vertragen) mit bis zu 120 A. Es gibt LiPos, die vertragen noch deutlich höhere Ströme. 

Bei den hier in Deutschland vertriebenen Akkus (z.B. der oft erwähnte 12V 50Ah von Rebelcell) gehe ich davon aus, dass diese getestet wurden und mit den üblichen Strömen (ich schätze max. 60 A beim Betrieb eines 12V-Außenborders, und das in der Regel auch nicht auf Dauer) belastet werden können.

Dass die LiPos mit den Jahren an Kapazität verlieren, ist richtig, 50% Verlust nach 5 Jahren habe ich allerdings bei meinen Akkus noch nicht festgestellt.

Aber es stimmt: jeder muss für sich entscheiden, auf was er setzt. Mich schreckt zurzeit der hohe Preis der Rebelcell noch etwas ab. Obwohl sich mein Rücken für die Anschaffung bedanken würde...#h


----------



## Skorpio (8. August 2017)

*AW: Chinesische Litium Batterien*

Hallo 

 Nach momentanem technischem Stand kann ich nur diese eine Marke Lithium Batterien empfehlen (kenne aber natürlich auch nicht alle auf dem Markt):

https://www.jarocells.nl/

 Ich habe sie jetzt auf meinem Boot in 12V & 24V
 verbaut und seit 6 Monaten unter teilweise sehr schweren Bedingungen in Gebrauch.

 Herrlich ist auch das ich Batteriekapazität, Zustand, Temperatur ect. per App auf meinem Smartphone abfragen kann.

 Diese Batterien geben nur 12/24V Spannung ab und nicht mehr wie einige anderen, was zu Schäden an Echoloten, E-Motoren ect. führen kann. 

 Andere Hersteller übernehmen keine Gewähr auf "Überspannungen" die zu Schäden führen und empfehlen nochmals eine Absicherung vor den Verbrauchern.

 Kostenpunkt ist nen Hauch höher wie bei anderen, allerdings repariert dieser Händler die Batterien auch für kleines Geld, denn oft ist nur ein Innenmodul defekt, das wird für 50€ ausgetauscht, fertig. 


 MfG


----------

